# ممكن مساعده لو سمحتم



## ثابت بيسوع (6 مارس 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء

تحدث لى مشكلة عندما افتح برنامج البالتوك تاتى لى رسالة بانى استخدم نسخة قديمة ويجب على التحديث واقوم فعلا بتنزيل التحديث واقوم بتثبيتة واشغل البرنامج عادى خالص 

وكل يوم من دة وكانى لم افعل شيى


ماذا افعل لقد اصابنى الملل والضيق من كتر ما بنزل التحديث ومن كتر التثبيت:
فهل هذا عيب الوندوز مع العلم انى لدى وندوز اكس بى عادى ام هناك خطاء فى الكبيوتر نفسه 
ام برنامج معين المفروض انزله مع برنامج البالتوك
وسلام المسيح لكم جميعا


----------



## oesi no (6 مارس 2010)

*شيل النسخه اللى عندك خالص 
من start 
control panel 
add and remove program 
بعد كدة نزل النسخه الجديدة من البرنامج من موقع www.paltalk.com 
وسطبها
وهتلاقيها اشتغلت علطول 
الا بقى لو انت مسطب برنامج ديب فريز 
*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (6 مارس 2010)

الف شكر لك اخى الحبيب بس انا لم يكن لدى برنامج  ديب فريز ومع ذلك مازالت المشكله قائمه لازم عند الدخول لازم البرنامج يطلب منى التحديث واذا لم اقبل التحديث لايدخل البرنامج
اريد هذا البرنامج ضرورى


----------



## Alexander.t (6 مارس 2010)

*اعمل تسجيل خروج الاؤل للبرنامج من جمب الساعه
ثم
ادخل على جهاز الكمبيوتر ​ 
ثم C ​ 
ثم Program Files​ 
ثم برنامج البالتوك

ثم كليك يمين على ايقونة البرنامج
ثم properties
ثم







ثم






وبعدها شغل البرنامج باذن المسيح يشتغل معاك​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (7 مارس 2010)

اشكرك اخى انا فعلت كل اللى قلت عليه ولكن للاسف نفس المشكله


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2010)

*كدا غالبا انت عندك برنامج ديب فريز زى ما قال جورج

طيب جرب تشيل البرنامج بتاع البالتوك خالص من ادد اور رموف بروجرم

وتعمل رسترت للجهاز وتشوف لو البرنامج لسه موجود يبقى عندك ديب فريز لو اتمسح يبقى نزله من موقع الشركه وريح نفسك
*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (9 مارس 2010)

مازالت المشكله قائمه 
عموما الف شكر لكم اخونى وربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم


----------



## MATTEW (9 مارس 2010)

*لو المشكله متصلحتش نزل وندوز جديد نسخه اصليه و ان شاء الرب المشكله هتتحل و متناس تنزل البرامج الأساسيه للوندوز *


----------

